# 10 ft triple tap shot .. 5/8 marble on 5/8 marble



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Slingshot used was my carbon fiber opfs 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is amazing


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> Nice!


Thanks pal!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Tag said:


> That is amazing


Thanks buddy!! I appreciate that

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

